# Bias video clip makes tegus look vicious



## Tegasaurus (Jan 11, 2012)

Did anyone see this? It depicts tegus as these wild and vicious animals. A guy got part of his finger bitten off by a wild one. I hate it when they do this.. That being, catagorize a whole species as violent and agressive. 

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/swamp-wars/

Rob

p.s. You have to scroll down to the bottom to see the tegu video. It is the last one

Rob


----------



## Kimmie (Jan 11, 2012)

Good there is us who knows better 

but he is right dont put your hand between a angry animal special one with such force. But I see your point it give a bad name.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 11, 2012)

I just showed Kodo the clip, and offered him my finger; he promptly took the whole thing off in one vicious chomp (just kidding, lol). In all fairness, a wild tegu is a very different animal from a pet tegu that's used to human interaction and should be treated with respect/caution; they guy is trying to male a good point, but his wording is poor to say the least.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 11, 2012)

As I watched this Odin laid comfortably on my lap. Vicious indeed. Though I agree one hundred percent that wild tegus are much different then our captive bred and raised little buddies, it still amazes me how much a species behavior can change depending on how it has been raised and its surroundings.


----------



## Tegasaurus (Jan 11, 2012)

AP27 said:


> As I watched this Odin laid comfortably on my lap. Vicious indeed. Though I agree one hundred percent that wild tegus are much different then our captive bred and raised little buddies, it still amazes me how much a species behavior can change depending on how it has been raised and its surroundings.



Yup, just like pit bulls. A very loving and affectionate breed in the right hands.


----------



## UFtegu (Jan 11, 2012)

I have seen this. Funny thing Is that a few weeks ago I was talking to someone and casually mentioned that I had a tegu, her face looked shocked and told me that she saw on animal planet that tegus eat dogs and attack people. I think she changed her mind after meeting the "vicious" animal.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 11, 2012)

Tegasaurus said:


> AP27 said:
> 
> 
> > As I watched this Odin laid comfortably on my lap. Vicious indeed. Though I agree one hundred percent that wild tegus are much different then our captive bred and raised little buddies, it still amazes me how much a species behavior can change depending on how it has been raised and its surroundings.
> ...


Absolutely. I have a pit mix and the worst that dog would do is lick someone to death. They are loving and affectionate towards people even in the wrong hands. That is why they will do whatever their owners wish them to. The unfortunate reason why they're taken advantage of for fighting.



UFtegu said:


> I have seen this. Funny thing Is that a few weeks ago I was talking to someone and casually mentioned that I had a tegu, her face looked shocked and told me that she saw on animal planet that tegus eat dogs and attack people. I think she changed her mind after meeting the "vicious" animal.


Most people I know don't even know what a tegu is. When I tell them it's something like a monitor lizard, but different, they generally get a "oh gosh why would you keep that in your home" look on their face. But upon meeting Odin or hearing that he is trained to come when called and very affectionate, their whole attitude changes and they're suddenly very intrigued lol. People are so quick to jump to biased conclusions.


----------



## Jermosh (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to have to fight feral cats at a job once, those things were viscous. But in the end, Tegus do not belong in the wild in Florida, they can be formible as well, just like Burms.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 11, 2012)

UFtegu said:


> I have seen this. Funny thing Is that a few weeks ago I was talking to someone and casually mentioned that I had a tegu, her face looked shocked and told me that she saw on animal planet that tegus eat dogs and attack people. I think she changed her mind after meeting the "vicious" animal.



I took Kodo to Home Depot once and was showing him off to the employees. When I told them he was a tegu, once of them asked me is they were native to Florida. He had a cousin who lives down there who told him about the problems they have with tegus eating pets and kids and was genuinely shocked that Kodo wasn't trying to murder everyone in reach. He's not the only person I've had to re-educate on tegus after viewing this clip.


----------



## got10 (Jan 12, 2012)

As a rule it seems "PERSON, is smart. PEOPLE, are stupid"
tha'ts why it " Te- LIE- vision"


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 12, 2012)

got10 said:


> As a rule it seems "PERSON, is smart. PEOPLE, are stupid"
> tha'ts why it " Te- LIE- vision"



"Te-LIE-vision," lmao. That's really clever.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jan 12, 2012)

Tegasaurus said:


> AP27 said:
> 
> 
> > As I watched this Odin laid comfortably on my lap. Vicious indeed. Though I agree one hundred percent that wild tegus are much different then our captive bred and raised little buddies, it still amazes me how much a species behavior can change depending on how it has been raised and its surroundings.
> ...


i wouldnt go that far...


----------



## AP27 (Jan 12, 2012)

HPIZZLE said:


> Tegasaurus said:
> 
> 
> > AP27 said:
> ...


What? Wouldn't believe that pits are sweet and loving?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 12, 2012)

People, this is a TEGU forum not a PIT BULL forum. I can tell someone is going to get very offended if the thread continues in this direction. This is not a productive argument. Before anyone says something potentially hurtful, let's get back to the lizards, shall we? I'm just trying to keep the peace.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree with Dragonmetalhead. I once had a dream that my old red gu's were 15foot long, broke out of their outdoor enclosures, cam through my walls all of a sudden, and began eating my hair. About 2 days later I buzzed my hair to #1 and have kept it that way since.


----------



## james.w (Jan 12, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> People, this is a TEGU forum not a PIT BULL forum. I can tell someone is going to get very offended if the thread continues in this direction. This is not a productive argument. Before anyone says something potentially hurtful, let's get back to the lizards, shall we? I'm just trying to keep the peace.



While I agree, we have to take in to account people shouldn't generalize any species of animal that is kept as a pet or kept in captivity. The pit bull issues are the same as the exotic pet issues. If you are against pit bulls, don't be upset when other are against the keeping of exotics. You can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 13, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> People, this is a TEGU forum not a PIT BULL forum. I can tell someone is going to get very offended if the thread continues in this direction. This is not a productive argument. Before anyone says something potentially hurtful, let's get back to the lizards, shall we? I'm just trying to keep the peace.


Wasn't trying to offend anyone. Just a harmless question. Though I agree. It's not a pit bull forum. No harm meant. Just overtly curious at times.

@Tegubuzz Seriously? Did you really shave your hair because of your dream?lol. Though then again if I had a tegu attack dream like that I might too lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 13, 2012)

Well yea. I was going to buzz it anyways but that sped up the decision making process haha.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 13, 2012)

I love my tegus and I love my pits. They aren't for everyone though. I used to watch AP all the time but I've become more and more frustrated with their shows.


----------



## james.w (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is my vicious pit.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 14, 2012)

It seems I overreacted a bit, and for that I apologize. I know people get very emotional about their pit bulls and I was afraid the conversation would devolve into something ugly. Pit bulls are no different from any other animal, some are nice and some are mean.


----------

